# Alledged Medic Hazing Under Investigation



## Jon (Jan 7, 2007)

> *Alleged Medic Hazing Under Investigation*
> 
> Valerie Levesque
> Reporting
> ...


 
Read More HERE: http://cbs3.com/topstories/local_story_361001742.html




> *Philly Fire Dept. Investigates Hazing Allegation*
> 
> 
> December 27, 2006 - A former Philadelphia fire medic is quitting, alleging her trainers hazed her.
> ...


 
Read More HERE: http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=local&id=4876555


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Jan 7, 2007)

oh you have got to be kidding me. hope someone does jail time over this.


----------



## Jon (Jan 7, 2007)

This happened back in December, and the article is over a week old. There is NOTHING on the Union's website about this.

From what I understand from the story, the subject that is claming she was hazed was a paramedic student, who would have been in her final field internship phase of her training. This would also make her NOT a Philly Fire employee, but a student with an outside agency.

Of course, the articles are ambigious, and it is possible that the subject was a Philadelphia Fire Service Paramedic who was in field training with a preceptor.

I've heard of the IV stunt being done before... but it is still not appropriate.

It is intresting that the names of the medics, as well as the name of the student haven't been released. Also, I'm suprised that the Paramedic Education Program (there are 3 in the city) wasn't mentioned in the segment... this actually makes me think it may be a Philly Fire Medic in training.

So.. what do you guys/gals think?


----------



## gradygirl (Jan 12, 2007)

The closest I've got to being hazed was when my training officer and partner tried to name me "Porn Queen" but I got Bloodbath instead. That being said, they've told me to watch out; apparently at some point in the not too distant future something will be done to me. That also being said, everyone knows that no means no, so nothing is going to go too far...and no one is getting poked.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 12, 2007)

The story has multiple flaws. 

First, I doubt that "veteran" medics would jeopardize their career performing such. 
Second, she went straight to an attorney instead of contacting administration or even school officials.... hmmm how thoughtful!

No continued investigation.. hm probably because the whole story was B.S. and after the attorney found out that his client was full of B.S., he dropped her therefore there is no pending lawsuit...

A jaded student that was probably told that she needed to choose another career and instead of " sucking it up" and being mature she decided to "invent" a story. Personally, I would like to see the medics sue her for deformation of character... she would learn something new in life. 

R/r 911


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for confirming what I was thinking, Rid. Her story has more holes in it than OJ's alibi.  Be interesting to see what comes of it, if anything...


----------



## Jon (Jan 21, 2007)

I've not heard anything more, but I will keep my ears open.

Philly's EMS system is so backwards it is crazy. I actually belive that the actions could very well have happened. I could see some medics starting an IV on a student to "show how to do it right" partially because that is acceptable behavior in classes (to start IV's on students).

The question in my mind is whether or not it was done with malicious intent, or if a student is blowing this out of proportion because she realized she is going to fail out.



PS... TCERT - Pornstar? I gotta know


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 21, 2007)

TCERT1987 said:


> The closest I've got to being hazed was when my training officer and partner tried to name me "Porn Queen" but I got Bloodbath instead. That being said, they've told me to watch out; apparently at some point in the not too distant future something will be done to me. That also being said, everyone knows that no means no, so nothing is going to go too far...and no one is getting poked.



TCERT raises a good point.  Most brother/sisterhoods, such as many fire departments, have initiations of some sort.  As long as those stunts do no harm, there should be no objection to them.  For instance, everyone at my fire station gets soaked at some point.  No big deal; you just change clothes and life goes on as normal.


----------



## Jon (Jan 21, 2007)

"ER" (the "hit" television show) looked at this during one of their earlier seasons (5th, I think). Dr. Greene became the Medical Director for Chicago EMS "No pay raise and more work" Well... the question was raised about the medics attempting to restrain him to a backboard. It CAN be hazing. Just because everyone does itm doesn't make it OK.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jan 21, 2007)

*It wasn't hazing but...*

We were sitting around on a slow night and were talking about using the Reeves Sleeve on combative patients. Anyone who has been doing this a while knows that bored medics are dangerous medics. Well one individual decided to brag that there was no way he could be put in a Reeves Sleeve against his will...........half an hour later the supervisor was asking where he was and we told him he was out in the bay. We neglected to mention he was upside-down in a Reeves Sleeve full of ice, that's where we got fussed at between the laughing. Valuable lesson here, don't say never.


----------

